# IN72 and Radeon 9250 setup problem



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello all,

I have been doing quite a bit of reading and as much research as possible, but now I need help. I hope someone here can assist me. I have spent a bit of time working with computers but AV is new to me. I have only a little knowledge, and I appreciate that can be dangerous 

The setup I have is as follows...

IN72 Projector
Radeon 9250
1.4 gig pc running XP home (with 2 gig of ram)
A DVI cable running between the two and plugged into the M1-DA socket
Media Portal
Humax 900T PVR

The problem is I have no idea how to best setup all this stuff up. At present the pc is connected to the projector using a DVI cable, and the PVR is connected using a Scart RGB cable.

On the projector the images from the PVR span most of the image projected - although there is a slight border around the edge. However, from the PC I have a huge gap of a few feet!!

I have no idea how to get XP to recognise the projector as a 'monitor' - the two devices that the device manager shows up are unknown monitor or plug and play. 

The radeon control centre software does recognise the IN72 as the monitor type - yet it doesnt seem to have any idea of the best resolution and offers either 800 by 600 - or something in the 1900s! It all metions HD resolutions with i and p suphixes. I am not sure if picking any of these is appropriate.

I have had a quick look on the projector and there is a service section and under HDMI DDC both HDMI and M1-DA are ticked.

I am lost now as to the way forward. My missus is making grumbling noises about the amount of money spent and picture quality.... somebody please advise!!

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi John,

I'm guessing that your projector wants a 720p source, but I'm not familiar with that projector (or any projector, really). Your goal is to get the PC's resolution to match up with that of your projector. It sounds like your HD DVR box is already doing that, and I'm pretty sure that the DVR box is 720p. 

So, your resolution on your PC needs to be something like 1200x720 -- "or so". If your PC video drivers do not allow you to choose custom resolutions, you can use a program called "Powerstrip" that should let you tweak every last thing on that video card. That's what I've been using for over a year to get the resolution right for my TV (Mits 52" DLP).

It was a very iterative process for me to get my picture correct, and I still have a little bit of underscan. But it looks pretty dang good. I found that the easiest way for me to ensure that all corners are covered is to simply have a Windows Eplorer window open -- you will easily be able to tell what looks good and what doesn't.

Also, I'm sorry to hear about your using an ATI video card. I'm also using one, unfortunately. I had told myself years ago that I would never buy another one because of their ****** drivers and limited support. For some reason, I thought I'd give them another chance when I bought this PC. Never again. Just a headache! But, for the moment, I have it working, so I don't mess with it.

Good luck -- just start tweaking with the resolution till you get something that works. If you are using Powerstrip, there is a key combination that will get you back to "last working" in case you make a tweak that won't allow you to see anything -- that can come in handy!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips about Powerstrip and using windows explorer to check how it looks.

From what I can gather elsewhere the native resolution for this projector is WVGA (854x480)


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi otto,

I thought you could help me too . I have assembled my PC and i too did a great mistake in going for ATI radeon and i have x1300/1500 series . My OS is vista ultimate . Most of the time when my PC goes to sleep and come back i could see distorted pixels all over the screen and i have to restart the PC to have it normal again.

I have installed the latest ATI drivers but still unable to get this right . so, i avoided monitor sleep mode and had my display on always but then the same problem happens after 2-3 days.

You are right never get ATI. It's a cheap stuff. Now that i have pulled out x1300 from my PC and using on-board graphics for the past 2 weeks and not a single problem.. Pls help.

Samsung-940bw monitor (dvi/vga) resolution 1440x900
Core 2 duo E6300 1.8ghz
ATI Radeon X1300
Transcend 533mhz - 2GB Ram
Seagate-320gb/7500 rpm
500w power supply.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

pompeyjohn said:


> Thanks for the tips about Powerstrip and using windows explorer to check how it looks.
> 
> From what I can gather elsewhere the native resolution for this projector is WVGA (854x480)


Ensure you have the latest ATI Radeon drivers (catalyst) that support your 9250 installed and select the native resolution of your projector,...probably 848X480X60, widescreen 16:9. Your DVD player should also be set to 16:9 and try a widescreen formated DVD to see if it fills the entire screen.


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi otto,

Finally it was the graphic card . They changed a new one and it's been working great :whistling:. Thanks for your help . 

Regards
Rajesh


----------

